

Ask HN: How does Etsy / eBay refund transactions? - Diamons

In a case where a buyer pays through credit card and the customer requests a refund, how do they get the money?<p>From what I understand, buyers pay the seller directly and etsy or eBay just asks for a certain amount to be paid at the end of the month. So if the seller has the money, how does etsy or ebay refund it to the buyer?
======
jeffmould
I believe the way it works, at least with eBay, is you file a dispute on an
item, eBay investigates, and then if you meet all the criteria as a buyer and
provide everything to them, assuming they find in your favor as a buyer, they
will refund the money themselves, then go after the seller for the amount on a
individual basis.

As a buyer you also have options of filing a dispute with PayPal or your
credit card company and having them handle. These two options tend to be a
little quicker to return money to you as a buyer. But by doing so you are not
eligible for any protection from eBay.

For more info: [http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/buyer-
protection.html](http://pages.ebay.com/help/policies/buyer-protection.html)

